# Furry Accessories (Collars,Tails,Ears,etc.)



## Jessie T (Jul 2, 2016)

How do you guys feel about these sort of furry accessories, like collars, tails, ears, etc.
Do you wish you could make any of them on your own like a cute tail? 
Do you wear them publicly to work or school or just at home? 

I used to really like wearing collars but I grew out of them as I got older. 

I do, however, make my own tails,ears and paws. 
Here's a photo of one of my OLD tails. I need to take some photos of my newer stuff. For now, enjoy the view, you perverts. 

But yeah, give us your thoughts on all this.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 2, 2016)

The tail looks cool! 
I hope I have one soon D:


----------



## Jessie T (Jul 2, 2016)

You ordering one from somewhere online? ^^


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 3, 2016)

Jessie T said:


> You ordering one from somewhere online? ^^


Mmhh... Not at the moment. I can't buy online.


----------



## Nashida (Jul 4, 2016)

The only collar I wear to work is the collar my grandmother's cat wore, but only because it's small enough to wear as a bracelet and it carries sentimental value.


----------



## AlphaGaming (Jul 4, 2016)

i'd be likely to wear a tail if i had the opportunity, but only behind closed doors because my emotions are a bit fragile :3


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 4, 2016)

I do wish to one day collect the skunk tail i have which was made for me, and wear it proudly when i go to some meets, or just in the city. But other than that, i infrequently wear these kinds of accessories. Im personally not into wearing collars like a lot of my friends and stuff


----------



## Astus (Jul 5, 2016)

I have a few collars, but other than that I'm saving up for a suit... so I'm trying to not spend money on stuff... the collars a got at my job for 75% off on clearance. The only time I would wear them is in private or at a con


----------



## Inzoreno (Jul 5, 2016)

Many years ago I use to wear a collar in public, and during my early year at college I had a hat that had small ears attached to it, but it was so tight I eventually couldn't wear it any long without it coming apart. That all happened before my fursona was reformatted to follow my obsession with owls and owls don't really lend themselves to easy accessories like collars, so I don't have any.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 5, 2016)

If you wear this shit outside of a con then you're the part of the problem that's helping make furries seem like what they are.

If you ever wonder if you should wear your collar or tail in public take this as a reminder:


----------



## Astus (Jul 5, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> If you wear this shit outside of a con then you're the part of the problem that's helping make furries seem like what they are.
> 
> If you ever wonder if you should wear your collar or tail in public take this as a reminder:



realistically it shouldn't matter if you want to wear a collar, tail, ears, etc... in public; however in our society it does for some reason so you're absolutely right


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 5, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> If you wear this shit outside of a con then you're the part of the problem that's helping make furries seem like what they are.
> 
> If you ever wonder if you should wear your collar or tail in public take this as a reminder:


Is that picture your response to everything? Just curious


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 5, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> realistically it shouldn't matter if you want to wear a collar, tail, ears, etc... in public; however in our society it does for some reason so you're absolutely right



Societal norms are some weird shit my friend



TeslaSkunk said:


> Is that picture your response to everything? Just curious



It's become pretty relevant and I feel it gets my point across well enough. I'm also a fan of Jack Black so it's a double win for me


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 10, 2016)

-AlphaLupi said:


> This really depends on the context. I've seen a lot of non-furs wearing tails or collars for fashion (usually not both at the same time though)
> 
> However, the biggest issue would be behavior. If your gonna run around barking and howling, then yeah, your gonna give us a bad name. But if your acting like a decent human being, then I see no problem in sporting either.
> 
> ...



"Honey why is that overweight man wearing a faux tail? Does he not realize he looks like a complete fool?"
"It's okay dear, I've heard about these things. They're called "ferrees" and they're nothing more than degenerates that like animals. Let's move along"
"I'm scared..."


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 10, 2016)

-AlphaLupi said:


> LOL!!
> meat stains



Oh boy


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 13, 2016)

I wouldn't mind having a Tail, Ears and Contacts to match my Fursona a little bit.  I wont go out in Public with them, but maybe wear around the house xD


----------



## furryfilth (Jul 15, 2016)

I have a pair of ears I made as a Halloween costume one year that I wear in private sometimes, I don't find wearing them in public to be quite to my taste but I would most definitely wear a tail/ears/paws around the house if I had them.


----------



## Doink the dog (Aug 6, 2016)

I wore my foot paws in public and it was fun only one person acted weird about it otherwise if you have a good attitude you'll get far more smiles than frowns


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't really understand wearing things like tails in public. I have no problem with it but I don't get the desire? It would attract some unwanted attention too. I wish I could tell other furries I was one, like I understand that, but.. I don't know. That's where the 'subtle' shirts make more sense to me but I can't be public about it at all here.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 6, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I don't really understand wearing things like tails in public. I have no problem with it but I don't get the desire? It would attract some unwanted attention too. I wish I could tell other furries I was one, like I understand that, but.. I don't know. That's where the 'subtle' shirts make more sense to me but I can't be public about it at all here.


I have lots of animal shirts haha well lots of wolf shirts, with some cats :x


----------



## Zipline (Aug 6, 2016)

I sometimes wear human accessories such as silly hats or costumes. But i am a catdog and other animals do not typically wear accessories. But I do have some GIANT money sunglasses that I wear to look silly.


----------



## cosmo-cat (Aug 10, 2016)

I have a set of some cat accessories (hanpaws, collar, tail, and ears) but I'm too embarrassed to wear them, at a convention or otherwise. I think if I ever mustered up the courage to wear them it would only be at conventions... But I'm usually cosplaying so I'm not sure when I would. Maybe when I have some downtime? I'm unsure


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 10, 2016)

I once bought a dog spike color for myself, to wear with a Halloween costume ;P Later I gave it to my dog.


----------



## Synthex (Aug 11, 2016)

I have cat ears and the like that I bought at anime conventions. I've never worn them in public, but if I did, I don't think anyone would notice the difference. I have an alternative fashion sense so everyone would probably think its a fashion thing.


----------



## FluffyKuroko (Aug 26, 2016)

Depends on the season. During cold months, I wear hats with ears, mittens or demigloves with paw designs, and scarves that match up. But I make them myself, so it's also a form of advertisement. And I give zero fucks about the opinion of most people, and it's warm because fleece.

During warm months, the only time I wear any of this is at conventions or LARP events, or occasionally somewhere else I might be able to get some business.


----------



## Grruelty (Aug 26, 2016)

Everyone is talking about tails and ears, and I'm over here like I wan't some horns.


----------



## Nataku (Aug 26, 2016)

Grruelty said:


> Everyone is talking about tails and ears, and I'm over here like I wan't some horns.








Horns you say? I have those. Simple enough to wear, they are tied on via shoelace which is hidden under hair. Works better with longer hair.

Snake accessory not necessary for meeting furry requirement. Snakes do appreciate them as a hanging perch however.


----------



## Oerpink (Aug 26, 2016)

since i cosplay i make my own stuff so I get to wear ears and tails occasionally to school. Not so much recently because of a kid that looks 2 whom is the embodiment of an actual internet troll..... its really cringy tbh hes not even good at it.
 i just dont wanna cringe everyday at his scrawny ass.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 26, 2016)

Oerpink said:


> since i cosplay i make my own stuff so I get to wear ears and tails occasionally to school. Not so much recently because of a kid that looks 2 whom is the embodiment of an actual internet troll..... its really cringy tbh hes not even good at it.
> i just dont wanna cringe everyday at his scrawny ass.



Maybe he emulates how everyone else feels when they see you wearing ears and tails~


----------



## Piccolora (Aug 27, 2016)

Unless at a convention or for ships and giggles, I don't wear my tails and ears out in public.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 27, 2016)

Piccolora said:


> Unless at a convention or for ships and giggles, I don't wear my tails and ears out in public.



_ships _and giggles


Wot


----------



## Grruelty (Aug 27, 2016)

Piccolora said:


> Unless at a convention or for ships and giggles, I don't wear my tails and ears out in public.





Sergei Nóhomo said:


> _ships _and giggles
> 
> 
> Wot


So I take it you don't have a secret furship like everyone else?!!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 27, 2016)

Grruelty said:


> So I take it you don't have a secret furship like everyone else?!!



That sounds really rapey


----------



## Piccolora (Aug 28, 2016)

Well it was either one word or the other. 
As far as tails and ears and collars go, I used to wear them in public during my weeb years. Not anymore. I actually just threw out my very first tail, as it was mangled beyond belief and the fur was matted so badly and had debris stuck all over it. Can't complain. I did make it so it wasn't of the best quality fur.


----------



## GingerKitty (Sep 8, 2016)

Honestly I'd wear my ears, tail, and collar all the time if I could. (Me in pic)


----------



## Starglider (Sep 8, 2016)

I wore ears and collars frequently in college long before I ever heard of furries. I bought my first collar from PetSmart in high school and wore it to a band concert as a choker. Working at a high school now, I frequently see girls wearing headbands with cat-ear shapes for fashion. Honestly, I don't think it's that weird.


----------



## FelisFloof (Sep 8, 2016)

I haven't worn just the random ears, tails, collars etc yet.  Likely though, I will not have such an obvious thing on me where I live.  That would end up putting a giant target on my back for people to harass me about being a sick freak, either because they assume that I think I am an animal, or that I think being an animal is sexy, or worst of all, I like to dress up as nonthreatening animals to lure children into being molested.....   O_____________O   I have never nor will I ever, EVV-ERR, think that's ok, but that's what people will immediately assume around here.  So nah.  Conventions, sure.  I'll wear general furry things because we all know.  I'll definitely suit in the public, but only around Halloween if I'm going to be anywhere I'm likely to get run out of otherwise.


----------

